# Salt VS Fresh



## soada101 (Jan 8, 2009)

I love alot of fish that are marine.... BUT i hear it is so much harder to take care of a saltwater tank than it is a freshwater tank. I hear that these people killed x amount of fish to get it right then these people killed x amount to get it right...im asking from you pro saltwater people is it true?? what else would i need to turn my fresh water tank into salt. i have a 90 gal corner thank with a rena xp3 filter so its comp with salt water.


----------



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

A reverse osmosis system (takes phosphates out of the water as well as chlorine and chlormines)
a hydrometer
nitrite test 
ammonia test
nitrate test
phosphate test
high ph test
calcium test
live sand 1-2"
live rock at least 90lbs (that isn't cheap usually good deals are $5 a lb.)
calcium additive
salt
a large bucket and extra heater for water changes
wavemakers
skimmer
algae scraper (mag float)
timer (it's best to keep the light on only 8hrs otherwise you can get blooms of algae)

perhaps a cleaning crew(hermits, snails, etc.)

....this is only coming off the top of my head...there's probably more...

Do you plan on adding corals?
Then you must think about lighting and other additives.

What type of fish do you plan on keeping?
You then must think about their food requirements and a tight fitting lid there's lot's of jumpers.


----------



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

Here's a great site to research if I missed anything... (http://saltaquarium.about.com/cs/bcorsettingup/a/blqachklist.htm)


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

The rules between fresh & salt are as different as the rules between softball and baseball; only slightly different but still a whole new game.
Setting up is harder, but the keeping is very similar.

The main difference is that in saltwater you have no room for error.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

TheOldSalt said:


> The rules between fresh & salt are as different as the rules between softball and baseball; only slightly different but still a whole new game.
> Setting up is harder, but the keeping is very similar.
> 
> The main difference is that in saltwater you have no room for error.


...And you have a ton of variables to account for lol


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I would recommend coming to our lecture on sunday

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/cha...-marine-systems-sun-january-18th-8pm-est.html


----------

